# Is it time for IVF after two miscarriages?



## milena2015

After two miscarriages, I am seriously considering IVF but part of me thinks maybe it's not the time yet. I'd love to hear from your experiences, maybe they would help me figure out my strategy. I'm 38, IVF specialist said my ovarian reserves are low (amh0.038). I had two miscarriages over the past year, the second one had chromosomal abnormality, turner syndrome. 

Both time got pregnant from the first try, very easy. I already have a perfectly healthy 11 year-old (different father). Fertility specialist says my eggs are probably old, plus low ovarian reserves. With my current partner we want two babies, so ER says I should do IVF and freeze embryos for pregnancy in the future. 

My OBGYN says I should just try naturally. I'm really frustrated. If I keep trying naturally and my bad eggs will cause another miscarriage I'm just losing time. But the fact that I already have one healthy child from a previous marriage makes me think, maybe I should try naturally and it will work... How do we make those decisions to go for IVF? Would love to hear any advice or your stories.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
You are probably better posting this is in the assisted conception section. But I'll share my experience. If you amh is low, Ivf won't necessarily help. I had 3 cycles cancelled as I just didn't have enough eggs to respond to the drugs. Egg number and quality can dramatically reduce, I had good eggs 5 years ago but now have had to use donor eggs. You keep trying naturally but it does depend on how much time you have, like you said you want to have 2 babies. I'd go for ivf if you can afford it, hopefully you'll have a good response. 
Good luck. Xx


----------



## milena2015

Thank you for your response! :flower:


----------



## Miracle1902

The fact that you could get pregnant easily is a good sign. I am 35 and had two miscarriages back to back without a period in between. I got pregnant for the third time 2 weeks after the second miscarriage. I'm now 34 weeks,pregnant without complications. Naturally as you get older you will probably have more bad eggs but the body knows the get rid of them. You sound to be very fertile so it's just a matter of time. I wouldn't even think about wasting month on Ivf just yet.


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi hunni I had 3 losses in a row before conceiving this one. I think that you fall quickly is a positive sign, you could speak to ur gp to see if they'll refer you to speak to a specialist to discuss options, thoughts and ideas. We were referred to the gynae dept after our losses and said he couldn't see any reason to not keep trying until we got a good one!!! i'm 42. Good luck xxx


----------



## smurfy

Hi I have been through IVF/FET twice now and finally pregnant.

One thing that comes to mind in that as you have had 2 miscarraiges have they check your progesterone levels? with IVF they give you progesterone tablets and also my friends who have had issues with miscarraiges have been given this supplement as soon as they got pregnant.

As you are over 35 my clinic said if I had 2 misscarraiges they would investigate and come up with a plan B. From my personal experience from starting investigations to going to IVF can take a year. 

I would defo speak to them about supplements if you were to get pregnant again this may help - best of luck xx


----------

